# Is a wet nose normal for a bunny?



## middlemuse (Sep 7, 2013)

Lately I've noticed that Aria's nostrils have been a little wet. I don't notice any discharge collecting, it's just if I happen to touch her face, her nose leaves a little moistness on my hand.

I feel like I've seen her sneeze occasionally, but I wouldn't say it's a regular thing.

She seems in good health, eating, running around, being normal. Not lethargic or anything. I know everyone's allergies around here are going crazy--ragweed, maybe. Could she have allergies too?


----------



## buster2369 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yea it's normal for the nose to be slightly wet. As long as you don't see discharge or there are no other symptoms. 
I know I always get nervous when I feel Buster's wet nose, then I realize that he just stuffed his face with wet veggies &#9786; 




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Sep 7, 2013)

sometimes its the dust in the hay can cause them to sneeze and have wet little noses. my boys always give me kisses with their wet nose! just like a dog!!!


----------

